
You Be The VC: Reality Programming Comes To Venture Capital - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/26/you-be-the-vc-reality-programming-comes-to-venture-capital/
======
staunch
I read the text of their site and it sounds like it's everything that's wrong
with incubators plus some weird MBA cheesiness thrown in for good measure. I
will definitely not be submitting an application to these guys, except maybe a
pity application offering to fix their web site for free.

~~~
SeanCooper
to play devil advocate here, what do you feel is everything wrong with
incubators?

------
rms
<http://www.youbethevc.com/rules>

Doesn't sound worth it.

------
dpapathanasiou
Not a good trend; picking portfolio companies is not like judging "American
Idle".

------
alaskamiller
Dragons Den

